# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kerkoj nje antare Ardiana Luzha nga Ferizaj

## Bjeshka

Pershendetje 
si me lart kerkoj antaren e ketij forumit ardiana luzha nga ferizaj! vajza e Ali Luzhes mesus ne shkollen fillore ne ferizaj
Kam kaluar me te 3 vjet edhe prej se eka perfunduar studimet ma nuk edi ka qindet ajo nese ka mundsi te ma jep numerin e telefonit
ju pershendes edhe flm per mirekuptim 
Driton Thaqi

----------

